# Seeking Advice for Ship's officer(231214)



## ru1234 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi
i am a merchant navy officer. I want to apply for ship's officer(231214). I know my qualification will be assessed by AMSA. Does any body have any idea how AMSA will assess my work experience as we work 3 months on 3 months off.
Currently i am studying in Bachelor of Business(maritime logistics and management). Can i claim the points from bachelor degree for ship's officer category?

Please advice me 

thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ru1234, 

no idea - you might possible be the first ship's officer on the forum . I'm afraid you'll have to read to information on skills assessment provided by AMSA yourself. 

You can claim points for every _completed_ education for which you have obtained an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) equivalence rating. If your qualification is related to your nominated occupation, AMSA can provide an opinion. Otherwise you can contact VETASSESS for Points Test Advice. Note that according to the AMSA webpage: 



> It is a requirement of the STCW Convention RegI/10 and AMSA, that in order for a country to recognise another country's seafarer qualifications there must be a written agreement in place between those two countries. *AMSA will NOT accept an application for immigration skills assessment* from applicants who hold a certificate of competency *issued by a country that does not have an agreement with Australia*. Such persons would need to either obtain an Australian primary certificate of competency or obtain a certificate of competency issued by a country with which Australia has an agreement prior to making application for immigration skills assessment.


Go through the list of recognized countries and see if your country is on there. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ru1234 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Monika

Thanks for your reply. I am an AMSA qualified seafearer, as i obtanied my certificate from AMSA in 2011. To obtain that certificate i had to obtain advanced diploma certificate from Australian maritime college advised by AMSA. Because of that advanced diploma i have been exempted 1 year for studying Bachelor of Business(maritime and logistics management) in the same college. I don't really know who can assess my Bachelor of Business(maritime and logistics management)? Do you think that Vetassess can do this?
Another worry is my work experience, i dont know how they will assess my experience as we work 3 months on and 3 months off. I have done 29 months as qualified officer and 26 months paid apprentice as well.
Really confused, need help.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ru1234, 

the certificate from AMSA should certainly help - that's great news because you already hold an Australian primary certificate of competency . You should contact AMSA and ask if they will offer an opinion on the AQF equivalence of your bachelor degree. They seem to be the most suitable organization to assess your bachelor. If not you will have to go through VETASSESS, as outlined above. 

I assume that it is customary to work a couple of months on, a couple of months off in your profession. It should not be a problem, other industries (mining etc.) operate like that as well, although the on/off periods are shorter. 

Start filling out the AMSA12 form, which contains more details what you need (certified copies of a discharge book pages / watchkeeping certificates, company letters etc.). If in doubt, I'd suggest to contact AMSA directly via phone or email. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ru1234 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Monika

Thanks for your reply. AMSA does not answer through mail or phone without formal application. 
I found in Immigration website, DIAC stipulated at least 20 hours work per week for assessing working experience. Normally we work minimum 8 hours everyday and we dont have any holidays(saturday, sunday, public holidays). Suppose my contract is 3 months that means i have to work every single day at least 8 hours.
I dont know much about mining profession.Do mining people has any holidays(saturday, sunday, public holidays) during their working schedule.Do you have any idea how DIAC assess mining people if they work like us? 

I talked with 2 migration agent and received completely 2 different answer regarding my queries. One agent told me my work experience/education qualification will be assessed by AMSA another is saying DIAC will assess my work experience/ education qualification.The later is saying AMSA will only do the skill AMSA requirements or not. What is your opinion in this regard?
Things are getting complex day by day!!! 



Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ru1234, 

some assessing authorities provide an _opinion_ on your work experience as part of skills assessment , others don't. It's not a requirement, they only need to carry out the skills assessment and evaluate the AQF equivalence of your education (if it is related to their field). 

DIAC _always_ performs its own work experience assessment and they may follow different criteria than the assessing authorities, which makes the process a bit confusing. As stated on the 189 SkillSelect points page: 



> The relevant authority that assessed your skills *may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience*. The department *will consider this opinion* when awarding points.


According to DIAC Booklet 6, page 5, they define employed as "Having worked in paid employment for at least 20 hours a week." Worst case scenario: They only count your "ON" periods and won't consider you "OFF" periods, although that would be a bit unfair in my opinion. I don't think I've ever come across a case your yours before. I'm assuming that you are still employed during the "OFF" periods, right? 

If you want to go with an agent, make sure that s/he has experience with AMSA applications or at least experience with applicants in other sectors with ON/OFF periods. I'd also recommend to get a MARA registered agent. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

*Ship's Master (ANZSCO 231213)*

Can't really help you with your questions, however I have been through the process of doing an AMSA Masters Oral on the back of my UK Masters Unlimited CoC and my skills assessment letter which i've uploaded for my 189 states I've got 8 years out of the 10 in employment. The letters are the same ones I've submitted to DIAC and they breakdown the individual ships and seatime with gaps inbetween, I'm also hopefull that this doesn't become an issue.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

CaptainR said:


> Can't really help you with your questions, however I have been through the process of doing an AMSA Masters Oral on the back of my UK Masters Unlimited CoC and my skills assessment letter which i've uploaded for my 189 states I've got 8 years out of the 10 in employment. The letters are the same ones I've submitted to DIAC and they breakdown the individual ships and seatime with gaps inbetween, I'm also hopefull that this doesn't become an issue.


Did AMSA also assess your Marine qualifications as well..and if they did,what remarks have they made.
I've got a positive assessment and my Marine Quals have been assessed as an advanced Diploma .
I have a Class 1 COC.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gents does anyone have info as to how DIBP are assessing our Work Experince, are they only counting ON periods?

I have Recieved my assessment from AMSA and they have stated the following,

"The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma."


----------



## erpswalia (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello..
Can U please guide, How AMSA calculate Qualifying sea time.
I have around 6-7 years of continuous exp with my company but have 34-35 months sea service.
What will be my exp as per AMSA?
Thanks n Regards


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

erpswalia said:


> Hello.. Can U please guide, How AMSA calculate Qualifying sea time. I have around 6-7 years of continuous exp with my company but have 34-35 months sea service. What will be my exp as per AMSA? Thanks n Regards


AMSA will look at complete Exp

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## erpswalia (Feb 22, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> AMSA will look at complete Exp
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


So, you are still in process of Immigration??
When you started your immigration process?? and what rank you are applying??


----------



## Ravman (May 21, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents does anyone have info as to how DIBP are assessing our Work Experince, are they only counting ON periods?
> 
> I have Recieved my assessment from AMSA and they have stated the following,
> 
> "The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma."


Is the skills assessment you are talking about the one that you received after taking the oral exam? Can you PM me the assessment letter that AMSA sent you after the initial assessment (i.e. before the orals), and the skills assessment letter that you got after the orals. I have just received my initial assessment letter and want to compare the two.
Thanks in advance and kind regards!


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

HI I APPLIED FOR ASSESSMENT AS 2ND ENGINEER WITH A UK COC, HAD TO SIT IN AN ORAL EXAMINATION. AMSA DID THE SEATIME VERIFICATION. UR FIRST QUESTION ABT A HIGHER DEGREE POINTS; I HAVE A BACHELOR IN MARINE ENGINEERING AND A M.SC. IN MECHANICAL ENGINEERING BUT AMSA DID NOT GAVE ME ANY POINTS OR RECOGNISED MY DEGREES ON THE BASIS THAT FOR THIS PARTICULAR JOB (SHIP'S ENGINEER) THESE DEGREES ARE NOT REQUIRED, SO ALL I GOT WAS A RECOGNITION OF ADVANCED DIPLOMA 
SECOND QUESTION ABT SEA TIME... UR OFF TIME WILL BE ACCOUNTED FOR..... AS WAS MINE. 

AMSA recognition -April 29th 2014; EOI submitted - May 1st 2014; invitation from QLD for 489 received, 30th May 2014; visa applied 19th June 2014; Awaiting decision


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> HI I APPLIED FOR ASSESSMENT AS 2ND ENGINEER WITH A UK COC, HAD TO SIT IN AN ORAL EXAMINATION. AMSA DID THE SEATIME VERIFICATION. UR FIRST QUESTION ABT A HIGHER DEGREE POINTS; I HAVE A BACHELOR IN MARINE ENGINEERING AND A M.SC. IN MECHANICAL ENGINEERING BUT AMSA DID NOT GAVE ME ANY POINTS OR RECOGNISED MY DEGREES ON THE BASIS THAT FOR THIS PARTICULAR JOB (SHIP'S ENGINEER) THESE DEGREES ARE NOT REQUIRED, SO ALL I GOT WAS A RECOGNITION OF ADVANCED DIPLOMA  SECOND QUESTION ABT SEA TIME... UR OFF TIME WILL BE ACCOUNTED FOR..... AS WAS MINE. AMSA recognition -April 29th 2014; EOI submitted - May 1st 2014; invitation from QLD for 489 received, 30th May 2014; visa applied 19th June 2014; Awaiting decision


You can get ur degree assessed by Vetassess for points.

Grant: 22nd July. Flying out :Feb '15


----------



## bjsingh (May 30, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> HI I APPLIED FOR ASSESSMENT AS 2ND ENGINEER WITH A UK COC, HAD TO SIT IN AN ORAL EXAMINATION. AMSA DID THE SEATIME VERIFICATION. UR FIRST QUESTION ABT A HIGHER DEGREE POINTS; I HAVE A BACHELOR IN MARINE ENGINEERING AND A M.SC. IN MECHANICAL ENGINEERING BUT AMSA DID NOT GAVE ME ANY POINTS OR RECOGNISED MY DEGREES ON THE BASIS THAT FOR THIS PARTICULAR JOB (SHIP'S ENGINEER) THESE DEGREES ARE NOT REQUIRED, SO ALL I GOT WAS A RECOGNITION OF ADVANCED DIPLOMA
> SECOND QUESTION ABT SEA TIME... UR OFF TIME WILL BE ACCOUNTED FOR..... AS WAS MINE.
> 
> AMSA recognition -April 29th 2014; EOI submitted - May 1st 2014; invitation from QLD for 489 received, 30th May 2014; visa applied 19th June 2014; Awaiting decision


Kindly advise what all documents are required to be submitted to get accurate seatime assessment by amsa.. I m currently sailing as c/o ....thx


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

bjsingh said:


> Kindly advise what all documents are required to be submitted to get accurate seatime assessment by amsa.. I m currently sailing as c/o ....thx


Hi bjsingh
I sent scanned copies of seaman book and ship testimonials. Tbh am not sure how they did the time calculation as my seatime was actually just 21 months spread over a 30 months time frame in last 10 years. Hvnt sailed since nov. 2006. Been in maritime teaching since. But the wrote that they have not considered my experience as a maritime lecturer as it's not RELATED to ship engineers job. But still they gave me more than 3 years experience for points calculation. Don't know how they came up with that number. I even wrote to the AMSA assessor to explain it to me but no reply ever came. 
Btw I got my visa issued just last week. 3/ sept/2014


----------



## bjsingh (May 30, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> Hi bjsingh
> I sent scanned copies of seaman book and ship testimonials. Tbh am not sure how they did the time calculation as my seatime was actually just 21 months spread over a 30 months time frame in last 10 years. Hvnt sailed since nov. 2006. Been in maritime teaching since. But the wrote that they have not considered my experience as a maritime lecturer as it's not RELATED to ship engineers job. But still they gave me more than 3 years experience for points calculation. Don't know how they came up with that number. I even wrote to the AMSA assessor to explain it to me but no reply ever came.
> Btw I got my visa issued just last week. 3/ sept/2014


Hi Zaidi
Thx for the prompt reply..as u know its very difficult to understand that how work experienced is calculated in our case.. ppl have given different views on tht which are vry confusing...but i think u r the right person to ask as u hav done it recently....i have been sailing since 2002 but was off in between for competency exams..will tht period be also counted...as i understand amsa can only provide guidance on work experience as an assessing authority..so in that case do we need to submit all work experience related documents again when we submit eoi...if yes then wat all docs will be required...kindly advise..thx


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

bjsingh said:


> Hi Zaidi
> Thx for the prompt reply..as u know its very difficult to understand that how work experienced is calculated in our case.. ppl have given different views on tht which are vry confusing...but i think u r the right person to ask as u hav done it recently....i have been sailing since 2002 but was off in between for competency exams..will tht period be also counted...as i understand amsa can only provide guidance on work experience as an assessing authority..so in that case do we need to submit all work experience related documents again when we submit eoi...if yes then wat all docs will be required...kindly advise..thx


u r so right in saying that it is confusing to the point of madness... as I told u I even wrote to the AMSA assessor to explain it to me but I never got a reply... all I have is a guess that he must have included my coc studies as part of experience otherwise my seatime is less than what they have given me credit for..... they didn't count my time as marine engineering lecturer as my experience although I argued that it is what we call "career progression" but anyway... 
AMSA doesnot only provide guidance for work experience, they have the final say on the matter.... whatever they have written on a piece of paper sent to applicant regarding qualification (advanced diploma in our case) and experience (seatime calculation in our case) is bible for immigration ppl. I did sent a copy of my seaman book in the final visa application but not the testimonials.... immigration ppl gave me 5 points for three years experience based on what AMSA assessor wrote. you may sent all docs like seamanbook, testimonials etc when u lodge visa application but its AMSA word which counts... no doc is required to be sent when u lodge EOI... they will require docs when they ask u to apply for visa.


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> u r so right in saying that it is confusing to the point of madness... as I told u I even wrote to the AMSA assessor to explain it to me but I never got a reply... all I have is a guess that he must have included my coc studies as part of experience otherwise my seatime is less than what they have given me credit for..... they didn't count my time as marine engineering lecturer as my experience although I argued that it is what we call "career progression" but anyway...
> AMSA doesnot only provide guidance for work experience, they have the final say on the matter.... whatever they have written on a piece of paper sent to applicant regarding qualification (advanced diploma in our case) and experience (seatime calculation in our case) is bible for immigration ppl. I did sent a copy of my seaman book in the final visa application but not the testimonials.... immigration ppl gave me 5 points for three years experience based on what AMSA assessor wrote. you may sent all docs like seamanbook, testimonials etc when u lodge visa application but its AMSA word which counts... no doc is required to be sent when u lodge EOI... they will require docs when they ask u to apply for visa.


one more thing... as in our profession we are always unsure of what experience AMSA might write; DONOT SUBMIT EOI UNTIL U GET CONFIRMATION FROM AMSA REGARDING YOUR SEATIME. reason being that if you write 9 years of experience in ur EOI and later on amsa tells u that its actually 7 years then u r f*****D sorry for the language. hehe . when u submit ur EOI with all the info it is only ur word of mouth they are considering and giving u points accordingly, if u get 60 + points they will put u in 189 or 190 visa list, but later on when lodging ur visa they find out that amsa is giving u less seatime and ineffect ur points for experience are less than u claimed they were; ur name will be blocked for good..... so wait till u get assessment from amsa and then submit EOI. this is exactly what I did.


----------



## bjsingh (May 30, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> one more thing... as in our profession we are always unsure of what experience AMSA might write; DONOT SUBMIT EOI UNTIL U GET CONFIRMATION FROM AMSA REGARDING YOUR SEATIME. reason being that if you write 9 years of experience in ur EOI and later on amsa tells u that its actually 7 years then u r f*****D sorry for the language. hehe . when u submit ur EOI with all the info it is only ur word of mouth they are considering and giving u points accordingly, if u get 60 + points they will put u in 189 or 190 visa list, but later on when lodging ur visa they find out that amsa is giving u less seatime and ineffect ur points for experience are less than u claimed they were; ur name will be blocked for good..... so wait till u get assessment from amsa and then submit EOI. this is exactly what I did.


Hi Zaidi
Thx for the valuable comments & suggestions....yeah aim is to touch 60 points for which work experience plays very important part..thts why i m little curious about knowing all this..may i ask u how u touched 60 mark with only 5 points for work experience..i shall be sending my docs to amsa for assessment n wait for their reply..as i understand i have to sit in for oral also to get cor....n how long amsa takes for assessment....


----------



## syed zaidi (Sep 1, 2014)

bjsingh said:


> Hi Zaidi Thx for the valuable comments & suggestions....yeah aim is to touch 60 points for which work experience plays very important part..thts why i m little curious about knowing all this..may i ask u how u touched 60 mark with only 5 points for work experience..i shall be sending my docs to amsa for assessment n wait for their reply..as i understand i have to sit in for oral also to get cor....n how long amsa takes for assessment....


I didn't touch 60. I had only 55. But thankfully ship engineer was in regional high demand list of Queensland and also other states. So I got invitation from Queensland gov. WA was also interested but queensland invite came earlier which meant that my EOI was blocked for a month. So instead of waiting for a month and hoping that after a month WA will send an invite; I just accepted queensland invite and due to that I recieved 10 more points , making 65 in total. I was more inclined towards WA cuz there shipping jobs are much more than queensland. Anyway I hope now that I will b moving to cairns I can get something there.

IELTS 8.5, AMSA orals 04/14, EOI 05/14, QLD invite 489 06/14, visa lodged 06/14, 489 visa granted 09/14, planning to move 12/14 to Cairns


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

At the same time give your IELTS as well

Grant: 22nd July. Flying out :Feb '15


----------



## bjsingh (May 30, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> At the same time give your IELTS as well
> 
> Grant: 22nd July. Flying out :Feb '15


Hi jaideep
Yeah surely i am planning to sit for ielts also..may i know your status pls...
Thx


----------



## rash2014 (Dec 11, 2014)

syed zaidi said:


> u r so right in saying that it is confusing to the point of madness... as I told u I even wrote to the AMSA assessor to explain it to me but I never got a reply... all I have is a guess that he must have included my coc studies as part of experience otherwise my seatime is less than what they have given me credit for..... they didn't count my time as marine engineering lecturer as my experience although I argued that it is what we call "career progression" but anyway...
> AMSA doesnot only provide guidance for work experience, they have the final say on the matter.... whatever they have written on a piece of paper sent to applicant regarding qualification (advanced diploma in our case) and experience (seatime calculation in our case) is bible for immigration ppl. I did sent a copy of my seaman book in the final visa application but not the testimonials.... immigration ppl gave me 5 points for three years experience based on what AMSA assessor wrote. you may sent all docs like seamanbook, testimonials etc when u lodge visa application but its AMSA word which counts... no doc is required to be sent when u lodge EOI... they will require docs when they ask u to apply for visa.


Hi Zaidi
Congratulation on your success. I have a quick question. i have AMSA assessment said at least 4 yr of experience but they did not mention any day or year that the experience is related. Now i am bit confused how to fill up the EOI's "Employment section. If i put all the actual dates of my sea time it will be less than 3 years and system will not calculate the 5 point, but i don't what to put in either.

just wondering what did you put in your EOI "Employment" Section.
Best Regards


----------



## bjsingh (May 30, 2014)

Hi
I rcvd my amsa assessment letter in which it is also mentioned that i have to complete a 'continued competene course' alongwith other usual requirements....can anybody advise what this course is all about????


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello to all,
Have a class -1 (deck)-UK, presently working in singapore withh an offshore company since the last 2 years in the hse dept. planning to submit my documents to amsa for assessment.
Going through comments from various members, I realized my primary concerns regarding the AMSA assessment criteria was addressed. 
One question I would like some insight is on the job options there.
have you guys already got hold of a job before going to aus or will look for one once you get there.


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

...and, if one manages to get a 189 or 190 as a Ship Officer, is he expected to only work onboard or can work ashore too?


----------



## arvindermander89 (May 30, 2015)

I am a fourth engineer now and I just cleared my exams in India I have one year experience as junior engineer , and I will get NSW state sponsorship so I am getting total 60 points , so please help me that with 1 yr experience as junior engineer what is take of AMSA on this ,can I apply . please help


----------



## ConJon (May 26, 2015)

i ve recieved my initial assessment letter and it states that i have to take up an oral exam in australia. it doesnt say anything about the work experience or seatime. i ve booked my orals on 19th of august 2015.
what i would like to know is that does AMSA mention your sea service period on the assessment letter provided after passing the oral exams?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

ConJon said:


> i ve recieved my initial assessment letter and it states that i have to take up an oral exam in australia. it doesnt say anything about the work experience or seatime. i ve booked my orals on 19th of august 2015. what i would like to know is that does AMSA mention your sea service period on the assessment letter provided after passing the oral exams?


Yes what rank are you sailing ?

Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


----------



## ConJon (May 26, 2015)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Yes what rank are you sailing ?
> 
> Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


currently I'm sailing as a third engineer. I ve a seatime of 49 months as third engineer on container vessels.

regards,
prasoon


----------



## ndevprakash (May 22, 2015)

*Help...!*



jaideepf1407 said:


> Yes what rank are you sailing ?
> 
> Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


Hiii Jaideep...

Got my grant few days back...Still sailing in a Maersk vessel as 2nd Engineer, for the past 6 years...Got my class I from India, and cleared my AMSA orals too last year...Now, can you please throw some light on getting a job there in Australia..?,...Hope u have settled down well there by now...

Any help / advise would be much appreciated...Good luck...!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

ndevprakash said:


> Hiii Jaideep... Got my grant few days back...Still sailing in a Maersk vessel as 2nd Engineer, for the past 6 years...Got my class I from India, and cleared my AMSA orals too last year...Now, can you please throw some light on getting a job there in Australia..?,...Hope u have settled down well there by now... Any help / advise would be much appreciated...Good luck...!


http://m.seek.com.au/
Your best bet.

onshore since Feb


----------



## nadabro (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi there
can anyone tell, which IELTS type, Academic or General, to be taken in our (seafarers) case of migration to Australia?


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

syed zaidi said:


> I didn't touch 60. I had only 55. But thankfully ship engineer was in regional high demand list of Queensland and also other states. So I got invitation from Queensland gov. WA was also interested but queensland invite came earlier which meant that my EOI was blocked for a month. So instead of waiting for a month and hoping that after a month WA will send an invite; I just accepted queensland invite and due to that I recieved 10 more points , making 65 in total. I was more inclined towards WA cuz there shipping jobs are much more than queensland. Anyway I hope now that I will b moving to cairns I can get something there.
> 
> IELTS 8.5, AMSA orals 04/14, EOI 05/14, QLD invite 489 06/14, visa lodged 06/14, 489 visa granted 09/14, planning to move 12/14 to Cairns


I just accepted queensland invite and due to that I recieved 10 more points==> how come you can get 10 points? please explain C/E...Tks


----------



## Navin Negi (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
Can any one advise how to obtain Marshall Island Police Clearance Certificate. I am an Indian national and had sailed on Marshall Island registered vessel.


----------

